# Western Rein Length -- Help!



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

How long should reins be in western?
I'm looking for a pair of split reins and just wonder how much extra you should have. Its a huge stocky mare with a big neck that these are for and I was wondering if 7' 5" would be big enough?
What size do you guys ride with?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not coordinated enough to use split reins :lol: I get the dropsies and they end up on the ground. I like barrel racing reins. For show I'm not sure if there is a regulation length. :?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

I like barrel reins too. But these are a gift and he likes then split so he can tie them or have them split...but i need to make sure they're long enough because his horse is enormous.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I like an 8' pair of split reins The horses I've owned ranged from a 14.3h stocky cow horse to a 17h paint. I use the same reins on all of them and never have they gotten in the way or stepped on.

7'6" is the minimum size I would ever use. Just a personal thing.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

When your riding a big horse how much extra rein do you usually have?
thanks for your help. =]


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

cowgirl4jesus94 said:


> When your riding a big horse how much extra rein do you usually have?
> thanks for your help. =]


On a 17h paint I have plenty rein to cross them in from of me. Goodness girl, how big is your horse?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

a little over 16hh and super stocky with a this head and neck. lol. :lol: i just dont want to give him too small of reins.
sorry for all the questions and thanks a heap for your help!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We use 7' reins with our stocky Paints and there is plenty to spare.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I I prefer the barrel reins myself. I would think that 8' reins would be safe.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I would get 8' because if they have the low WP head set even on not so stock horses there is hardly any excess w/ 7' reins

odd, question, but is that a mule in your pic?


----------

